# Worldmark Blaine - review



## bccruiser (Mar 29, 2015)

Our recent stay at Worldmark Blaine ( checked in March 25, 2015) was a booking to compare it with Worldmark Birch Bay.  The two resorts are no more than 60 yards apart, but they are different in many respects. These comments are not  meant to be criticisms, merely observations because we would not hesitate to return. Here is what we found:

Our emailed confirmation indicated a 10:00 a.m. check-out but the office staff insisted that it was 12:00 p.m. which would be consistent with other Worldmark resorts we have stayed at.  The pool hours are 7:00 a.m. to 11:00 p.m. and quiet time is from 10:00 p.m. to 7:00 a.m.  The pool area is on the main floor and is quite spartan, i.e., no tables or umbrellas.  I suppose this could be due to the time of year.   The hot tub is tiny, maybe 3 times smaller than Birch Bay and there are no true jets, only small diameter outlet pipes with air pumped out with the water.  As for the rooms, the 1 bedroom units face east which is away from the water.  The sunrises can be spectacular.  .   Worldmark has just 17 rooms here. The penthouses are on the 5th floor and one occupant of a PH told us they had to go outside first in order to get to a hallway that led to the elevator.  We didn't confirm this.  The hallways look institutional without paintings or some such on the walls.    In our one bedroom unit the bedroom is lacking a mirror and we hung up our jackets in the bedroom because there was no closet in the vicinity of the entranceway.  The kitchen is where the washer/dryer are located; a closet in close proximity holds multi level vinyl shelves which would make a great pantry if one were staying a year.  The furniture is dated and shows its age.  Nice to see a good sized table in the kitchen.  The toilet paper holder is perfectly positioned, something I've never seen in any other Worldmark unit.  No need to be a contortionist in this bathroom.   No BBQ on the patio.  No underground parking.  Teapot is not available. The front desk holds the towels for the pool.  Other than the croaking frog orchestra from dusk to dawn the area is quiet.  I always bring ear plugs when we travel and they have served me well in the past.  The staff are all Worldmark employees, in other words, cheerful and helpful.


----------



## uscav8r (Mar 30, 2015)

FYI, if you join TUG, you can post your review in the Resorts & Reviews section... and get credit towards extending your membership!

Thanks for the review.


----------



## JohnPaul (Apr 18, 2015)

*Another Former Raintree Experience*

We are currently at the new Worldmark Park City.  It is another of the Raintree properties that WM brought on.  

It turns out that this property (called The Miner's Club) has 30 units and WM took over 10.

The property is quite nice but a few things (like the living room couch) are a little warm.  Apparently WM is coming in (like next week - dumpster showed up outside yesterday) to begin renovation of all the WM section.

So maybe their is a renovation in store in the Blaine property as well.


----------



## mnmrsjjp (Apr 21, 2015)

We have been to Raintree's Sandcastle and found it nicer than the unit at Worldmark Birch Bay that we stayed in before.  The furnishings while perhaps dated were nicer than the furnishings at Worldmark Birch Bay.  We also liked the kitchen and bathroom better at the Raintree.  In addition, we found the hallways at Worldmark Birch Bay to be in need of repair.  Perhaps those issues have been fixed.  It will be interesting to see if the Worldmark rooms at Raintree get updated.


----------

